# applications non compatible avec iOS 4



## rogaroga (31 Juillet 2012)

bonjour 

je possède un iphone 3 (sous iOs4) et un ipad 3 (sous iOs5)

certaines applications ne fonctionnent plus sur iOS 4. 
aujourd'hui, ces applications qui ont été mises à jour ne sont tout simplement plus disponible sur le iphone ! (alors que pour certaines, je les ai payées)

j'aimerais pouvoir en conserver une version compatible sur le iphone, et obtenir les mises à jour seulement pour le iPad. 

comment faire ?

voici les applications concernées : Instapaper, Hapinness, Soulver, The typography manual, Tumblr

merci pour vos conseils


----------

